# Trails in der Eifel



## eifelermaettes (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,
wir sind eine kleine Gruppe MTBler aus Kronenburg. Im laufe der Vorbereitung auf unseren diesjährigen Alpencross haben wir immer mehr km abgespult und fahren inzwischen auch schonmal längere Touren.
Als MTBler ist man natürlich immer auf der Suche nach Singletrails, die evtl. auch eine Anfahrt mit dem Auto lohnen.

Deshalb würden mich mal Eure Lieblings-Trails in der Eifel Interessieren.

Ich habe für den Anfang auf GPS-Info eine unserer bisher geilsten Touren mit einem sehr hohen Trail-Anteil in der Gegend von Monschau eingestellt:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/gesamtes-tourenarchiv/detail.17726.html







Wäre Klasse wenn wir einige Trails zusammen bekommen.


----------



## privy (3. Juli 2008)

hi,
eventuell eine gps-datei hast du nicht, oder? verfahr mich nämlich gerne.

privy

ps. höhenprofil wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel M (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo Single Trailers,

Singe Trails haben wir keine besonderen, aber trotzdem eine interessante Herausforderung zbd die könnt ihr am 17.8. 2008 von Bonn aus bestehen, denn endlich haben wir alle Genehmigungen für unseren 1. PSV-MTB-Marathon doch noch zusammenbekommen: 

Wir haben ausführlich mit 37 Ortsbürgermeistern, 17 Feldhamstern, 89 Jagdpächtern und 1 Wildsau gesprochen: 

Unsere Veranstaltung "Einmal zur Hohen Acht" darf also stattfinden und zwar mit einer Strecke zum Selbersuchen. (Und dafür soll man auch noch 3 Euro bezahlen ...)

Alles weitere gibt's hier:

http://csmerten.de/html/mtb_2008.html


Gruß aus Bonn,
Christian
Onkel M ist gerade online Beitrag melden   	Beitrag bearbeiten/löschen


----------

